# quedar (¿verbo arcaico en portugués?)



## Gamen

Buenas ncohes.
Estuve leyendo en otro hilo que todavía "quedan" vestigios del verbo "quedar" en portugués.
Ahora bien, por lo que ví sólo se limita a cubrir un significado muy restringido, esto es, el de "permancer quiero, inmóvil, paralizado".
¿Están de acuerdo?

Doy un ejemplo que pongo yo y ustedes me dirán si es correcto.

O esquilo foi ameaçado pelo leopardo que se precipitou sobre o animal pequeno para mordê-o. O esquilo quedou no lugar onde estava, quieto/paralizado/imovilizado de medo.

¿Estaría bien usado aquí el verbo "quedar?

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, só pessoas como o juiz desta notícia ainda utilizam esse verbo:


			
				MidiaNews said:
			
		

> “Conclui-se, portanto, que o caso era grave e inspirava cuidados, contudo, o então Secretário de Estado de Saúde, ora requerido, a quem incumbia a adoção das medidas necessárias para se resguardar a vida do paciente, quedou-se inerte”, disse o juiz.


Observe que o linguajar dele é rebuscadíssimo e inacessível para a grande população. 

Se você usar, não vão entender, a não ser que sejam como esse juiz ou tenham estudado espanhol (e daí vão pensar que é um castelhanismo/termo portunhol seu).

Correções: mordê*-lo*, parali*s*ado, imo*b*ilizado.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Patriota por el ejemplo y correcciones.
Parece que el verbo "quedar" en portugués se usa sólo en algunas frases hechas o fórmulas fijas como quedar-se inerte, quedar-se paralisado, etc.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Muchas gracias Patriota por el ejemplo y correcciones.
> Parece que el verbo "quedar" en portugués se usa sólo en algunas frases hechas o fórmulas fijas como quedar-se inerte, quedar-se paralisado, etc.



Para nada, ese ese verbo no se usa, ni en frases hechas. Lo que pasa es que el español y el portugués comparten el 80 % de sus léxicos, pero verbos como "olvidar", "quedar", "soer", entre otros, no se usan en portugués, aunque sí se registran en los diccionarios. Lo mismo pasa con el verbo "morar", por ejemplo, que apenas se usa en español.


----------



## patriota

WAMES.UY, deixei um exemplo de uso feito neste mês e expliquei que a maioria desconhece.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Cuando digo que no se usa, quiero decir que la gente "común" y "mortal" no lo usa. No se lo escuchará de un brasileño promedio. Ese lenguaje arcaizante se usa justamente para que la gente no entienda lo que escriben los jueces.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

WAMES.UY said:


> Cuando digo que no se usa, quiero decir que la gente "común" y "mortal" no lo usa. No se lo escuchará de un brasileño promedio. Ese lenguaje arcaizante se usa justamente para que la gente no entienda lo que escriben los jueces.



Já fui acusado aqui de elitista, mas eu aprendi português em escola pública. Afirmar que gente "comum", "mortal", etc. não conhecem determinadas expressões ou palavras, é o reconhecimento do péssimo ensino brasileiro dos últimos 30 anos pelo menos. E é lamentável que algumas pessoas passem atestado disso.


----------



## Carfer

'_Quedar(-se)_', especialmente a forma reflexiva, não sendo a forma mais comum de dizer, não é de todo invulgar em Portugal. Frases como '_Foi para o Brasil e quedou-se por lá_' (no sentido de que foi e não voltou, ficou lá) não suscitam perplexidade a ninguém, acho eu. Não sei dizer se ainda assim é, mas em muitos meios rurais _'quedar_' era mesmo mais frequente do que _'ficar'. _Minha avó dizia-me sempre_ 'Queda-te aí!' _ou_ 'Está quedo!'_ (quieto).



patriota said:


> No Brasil, só pessoas como o juiz desta notícia ainda utilizam esse verbo:
> 
> Observe que o linguajar dele é rebuscadíssimo e inacessível para a grande população.
> 
> Se você usar, não vão entender, a não ser que sejam como esse juiz ou tenham estudado espanhol (e daí vão pensar que é um castelhanismo/termo portunhol seu).



Isso é curioso, porque a linguagem desse juiz não seria considerada rebuscada em Portugal. Que vê nela que possa considerar-se rebuscado e inacessível? Afora expressões como '_ora requerido_', que fazem parte da linguagem do direito e que se usam pelas mesmas razões que em outras profissões ou domínios técnicos e científicos se utilizam termos específicos normalmente só acessíveis aos iniciados, não vejo nessa frase nada que não seja entendível por um português mediano. Surpreende-me bastante que o mesmo não suceda no Brasil. Parecem-me termos comuns. 



WAMES.UY said:


> Para nada, ese ese verbo no se usa, ni en frases hechas. Lo que pasa es que el español y el portugués comparten el 80 % de sus léxicos, pero verbos como "olvidar", "quedar", "soer", entre otros, no se usan en portugués, aunque sí se registran en los diccionarios. Lo mismo pasa con el verbo "morar", por ejemplo, que apenas se usa en español.



_'Morar_', usa-se, e muito, em Portugal. É a nossa maneira habitual de dizer onde vivemos. Creio que é ao contrário. Embora tenha o mesmo significado em espanhol, pelo menos em Espanha usam habitualmente _'vivir_'. E com o devido respeito, '_quedar-se inerte/imóvel/paralisado_' não são expressões feitas.


----------



## patriota

Agora vejo que meus comentários foram exagerados. Realmente, errei ao dizer "inacessível". Acredito que quem tenha o costume de ler consiga entender a citação toda sem dificuldade, dentro do contexto. Também não é uma linguagem surpreendentemente rebuscada _para um juiz_ ou outro profissional que utilize esse nível da língua. O que eu dizer é que falar desse modo, no contexto de uma conversa, por exemplo, seria rebuscado (e mantenho o disse sobre o verbo _quedar_ no Brasil). "Inspirar cuidados" chega a ser poético, porque o uso popular de _inspirar _é o da arte e do amor.

Sobre _morar_, foi um lapso de nosso amigo *WAMES.UY*. Ele quis dizer "apenas se usa em português".


----------



## WAMES.UY

WhoSoyEu said:


> Já fui acusado aqui de elitista, mas eu aprendi português em escola pública. Afirmar que gente "comum", "mortal", etc. não conhecem determinadas expressões ou palavras, é o reconhecimento do péssimo ensino brasileiro dos últimos 30 anos pelo menos. E é lamentável que algumas pessoas passem atestado disso.



Sí, yo reconozco que el sistema brasileño de enseñanza no es bueno. No soy pesimista y sé que puede mejorar, no suelo hablar mal todo el tiempo del gobierno y de los profesores y las escuelas, no me van los clichés, porque yo también estudié toda mi vida en escuelas públicas y no me quejo, porque tuve una buena enseñanza, tuve buenos profesores. Si yo conozco algunas palabras y expresiones que no son comunes en el lenguaje corriente, como ser "ensinança", "quedar", "quedar-se", "olvidar", etc., es porque hablo español y además leo mucho y aprendo nuevas formas de expresarme. La verdad es que apenas uso esas expresiones y palabras porque me gusta que me comprendan. Sé que en portugués son correctas formas como "lho", "mo", "no-lo", pero ¿son adecuadas? ¿La gente entenderá lo que digo? ¿No suenan rarísimas esas formas en Brasil? Lo mismo pasa en español. Que algunas palabras se registren en el diccionario no quiere decir que son usuales y que la gente las comprenda. Además, decir que la gente "común" y "mortal" (me incluyo) no conoce y no comprende esas expresiones no es lo mismo que aseverar que la enseñanza es de mala calidad, porque conocer lenguaje arcaizante y usarla no significa ser bien instruido, significa que algunas personas se quedarán excluidas de la conversación, de la comprensión de lo que sucede. Ésa es la lógica, para mí está muy claro.


----------



## WAMES.UY

patriota said:


> Agora vejo que meus comentários foram exagerados. Realmente, errei ao dizer "inacessível". Acredito que quem tenha o costume de ler consiga entender a citação toda sem dificuldade, dentro do contexto. Também não é uma linguagem surpreendentemente rebuscada _para um juiz_ ou outro profissional que utilize esse nível da língua. O que eu dizer é que falar desse modo, no contexto de uma conversa, por exemplo, seria rebuscado (e mantenho o disse sobre o verbo _quedar_ no Brasil). "Inspirar cuidados" chega a ser poético, porque o uso popular de _inspirar _é o da arte e do amor.
> 
> Sobre _morar_, foi um lapso de nosso amigo *WAMES.UY*. Ele quis dizer "apenas se usa em português".



No, no fue un error. Yo quise decir exactamente "morar apenas se usa en español", o sea , "morar casi no se usa en español". En español, existe el verbo _morar_, pero ¿alguien lo usa coloquialmente? La RAE lo recoge en su diccionario, mas ¿yo puedo usarlo cuando se me dé la gana? Si lo uso y no me entienden, ¿la culpa es mía o de mi interlocutor? Evidentemente la culpa es mía.


----------



## patriota

Confio mais no espanhol do *Carfer *que no meu, por isso pensei que nessa frase "apenas se usa"  tinha o mesmo sentido que em português.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

WAMES.UY said:


> Sí, yo reconozco que el sistema brasileño de enseñanza no es bueno. No soy pesimista y sé que puede mejorar, no suelo hablar mal todo el tiempo del gobierno y de los profesores y las escuelas, no me van los clichés, porque yo también estudié toda mi vida en escuelas públicas y no me quejo, porque tuve una buena enseñanza, tuve buenos profesores. Si yo conozco algunas palabras y expresiones que no son comunes en el lenguaje corriente, como ser "ensinança", "quedar", "quedar-se", "olvidar", etc., es porque hablo español y además leo mucho y aprendo nuevas formas de expresarme. La verdad es que apenas uso esas expresiones y palabras porque me gusta que me comprendan. Sé que en portugués son correctas formas como "lho", "mo", "no-lo", pero ¿son adecuadas? ¿La gente entenderá lo que digo? ¿No suenan rarísimas esas formas en Brasil? Lo mismo pasa en español. Que algunas palabras se registren en el diccionario no quiere decir que son usuales y que la gente las comprenda. Además, decir que la gente "común" y "mortal" (me incluyo) no conoce y no comprende esas expresiones no es lo mismo que aseverar que la enseñanza es de mala calidad, porque conocer lenguaje arcaizante y usarla no significa ser bien instruido, significa que algunas personas se quedarán excluidas de la conversación, de la comprensión de lo que sucede. Ésa es la lógica, para mí está muy claro.



Quanto mais se sabe de um idioma, melhor se pode comunicar com diferentes interlocutores. Sou engenheiro, e uso um português quando estou em uma reunião de negócios e outro, quando falo com meu pessoal de obra. Reconheço as diferenças sociais e culturais e trato de reduzi-las ao máximo, essa é obrigação minha, não do meu pessoal. Mas me irritam determinadas afirmações que vejo neste foro, do tipo "não conheço, então está errado". Já dei vários palpites errados aqui, mas procuro aprender com meus erros.  Seria muito bom que todos fizessem o mesmo.


----------



## Gamen

patriota said:


> Confio mais no espanhol do *Carfer *que no meu, por isso pensei que nessa frase "apenas se usa"  tinha o mesmo sentido que em português.



Ese viejito apenas puede leer = Ese viejito ya casi no puede leer/casi no lee/lee muy poco.


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que saberão que a mais falível das provas judiciais é a testemunhal. Entre aquilo que os nossos sentidos efectivamente percepcionam e o que o nosso cérebro regista (e posteriormente elabora) há sempre diferenças sensíveis. Foi o que aconteceu comigo e este fio. Talvez sugestionado pelo facto de saber que wames.uy é brasileiro, a verdade é que seria capaz de jurar que tudo o que li dele estava escrito em português. E juraria falso, naturalmente. Foi por isso que não me dei conta de que o _'apenas_' dele era o espanhol, não o português. As minhas desculpas se porventura sugeri que tinha sido cometido um erro ou induzi alguém a acreditar nele.


----------



## Gamen

Con respecto al verbo "morar", es cierto que casi no se usa en español. Decimos: Vivo en Buenos Aires, en Rosario, La Plata. Nadie diría "moro", aunque es legítimamente correcto. En literatura se usa "morada" y tampoco se ve el verbo "morar" conjugado.

También "mixturar" es un verbo poco usado en español que se usa en una situación más formal. En general empleamos "mezclar", "combinar".
En el WR ni aparece en español "mixturar".
"Errar" se usa en español, pero es más formal que en portugués. Es más usado "equivocarse" o "cometer un error/equivocación"


Para analizar con mayor profundidad esta cuestión -verbos que en un idioma son de uso corriente y que en el otro son formales, raros u obsoletos- y atendiendo a las reglas de los foros, podemos crear otros hilos con consultas específicas.
Y otro tema por demás interesante que ya he abordado en hilos pasados es el de los falsos amigos. Tengo un diciconario con una sección dedicada a ellos y puedo afirmar que hay alrededor de cuarenta o cincuenta como mínimo.


----------

